# geoexchange anyone?



## thewellguy (Aug 28, 2010)

Are there any South Carolina HVAC contractors that may be looking for a ground loop contractor for their geothermal installs. I am currently a water well driller in another state. I have a valid S.C. drillers license and have a IGSHPA installers certification. I would like to get out of the water well business altogether and do vertical ground loops exclusively. Before making the jump I want to be sure there is a residential market and the need for ground loop installers exist.






ANYTHING UNATTEMPTED REMAINS IMPOSSIBLE


----------

